# Neuspeed Turbo Kit.



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*As posted from * http://jettaMKV.com.


_Quote, originally posted by *mtm51888* »_Yes it is taking a while for the performance parts for the VW 2.5L engine but trust me the wait we are doing right now is going to be worth it. In a few months to a year Neuspeed and VF Engineering will come out with a turbo kit for the 2.5L engine. It is expecting to have a a 100-300HP gain Dancing (*This is only est.). They will come in stages..... So to all you 2.0T fans you have a 2.5L that has been ignited with pure power..... Also GIAC is expecting to come out with a ECU performance chip for the 2.5L also smile , as well as a few other companies.... As you guys know there is already a few air intake systems out there and a few body kits too.... but trust me there well soon be more to come.... They always say, "Good things come to those who wait for."

I emailed VF-Engineering and Neuspeed and this is what Neuspeed email said to me:
The rumors are true. We are producing a turbo kit for the 2.5L engine. The kits is going through final test and tune now and many of the components are in production. The kit will be available in a stages. I cannot quote horsepower or cost of the kit yet. But stay tuned to our website for upcoming details!
Regards
The NEUSPEED Team

Image
3300 Corte Malpaso
Camarillo, CA 93012
800-423-3623
805-388-7171
805-388-0030 Facsimile
http://www.neuspeed.com

________________________________________________________________________________
And the other info are from what I heard from some people who know what they are talking about.......
The Turbo Kits are expecting to run between 100-300hp gain....
And most likly priced at $3,000 to as much as $7,000.... These are only est.


Very interesting.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (zonehawk)*

Yea thats interesting indeed.... we just have to wait... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_.... we just have to wait... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that's the sad part!!


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (~kInG~)*

this gets me all gittery
(see my username)
haha
dream come true?
lets just wait and see


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (turbomyJetta)*

Um.... I knew this in Jan...and got flamed for it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3026675


_Modified by @[email protected] at 2:15 AM 4-24-2007_


----------



## Rhabit (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (@[email protected])*

I guess people just don't like you GTI







Anyway though good to see people keeping tabs on the after market world for us. Now I need to decide if I want a vacation next year or a turbo kit....if i was single this be soo much easier.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (Rhabit)*

next year , sounds about right, cause by that time reasonable amount of people would have their warranties due by distance
Yev


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

can't wait until 2010 when my warranty expires! i'm going to slap in a turbo. sheet! finally, revenge on the 2.0t snobs!


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (Rhabit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rhabit* »_I guess people just don't like you GTI







Anyway though good to see people keeping tabs on the after market world for us. Now I need to decide if I want a vacation next year or a turbo kit....if i was single this be soo much easier. 

Now that is the boat that I am in 2 my friend... im engaged and in-slaved. Every penny i spend on my car, I have to play 33 questions. 














CHEERS to not giving a sheit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Um.... I knew this in Jan...and got flamed for it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3026675

_Modified by @[email protected] at 2:15 AM 4-24-2007_

yeah idk y they flamed but at least theres that spark of interest that had settled for a while and is now starting to rise up again for the 1032453254th time.


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (Rhabit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rhabit* »_I guess people just don't like you GTI







Anyway though good to see people keeping tabs on the after market world for us. Now I need to decide if I want a vacation next year or a turbo kit....if i was single this be soo much easier. 

Don't worry GTI, i like you















you are doing whatever you can to raise awareness about 2.5 mods. i got the vwpartsmtl intake after learning of the power it adds from you...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (4vgnugn)*

Lmao... You guys are special. <3
The only thing i'm afraid of is if a CAI throws a CEL...man oh man, wait until you add a turbo to this son of a batch.


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (@[email protected])*

any updates on this bad boy?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Lmao... You guys are special. <3
The only thing i'm afraid of is if a CAI throws a CEL...man oh man, wait until you add a turbo to this son of a batch.









The ECU upgrades by Unitronic are sure to take care of that!


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

Now we'll see if the clutch/gearbox/diff will hold all that power w/o expensive upgrades. This would be prime opp. for a 6 speed swap though.


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*

still waiting for updates, its gonna be a while unfortunately.


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Um.... I knew this in Jan...and got flamed for it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3026675

_Modified by @[email protected] at 2:15 AM 4-24-2007_

so what gti. lol. ya said that when??? you said it was going to be out in jan right lol wat a loser.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (Tbunny25l)*

one month later...

_Quote, originally posted by *Tbunny25l* »_
so what gti. lol. ya said that when??? you said it was going to be out in jan right lol wat a loser.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_one month later...


lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 














to Blackhawk for a totally random discrete blow


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

I thought VF Engineering specialized in superchargers rather than turbos?


----------



## ZVdub (Dec 10, 2006)

how much does a 6speed tranny cost? and would it swap in?


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (ZVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZVdub* »_how much does a 6speed tranny cost? and would it swap in?

this was asked before in another post(not sure where), but it was decided(i think) that it would not be worth it


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (thedriver)*

the transmissions are limited in their torque capacities, none of them will handle more than 230 ft lbs of Tq. so an upgraded cluth and differential are going to be necessary to handle a significant infrease in Tq and HP. there is no way to upgrade the auto transmissions for more Tq capacity, yet...


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatsyourbeef* »_the transmissions are limited in their torque capacities, none of them will handle more than 230 ft lbs of Tq. so an upgraded cluth and differential are going to be necessary to handle a significant infrease in Tq and HP. there is no way to upgrade the auto transmissions for more Tq capacity, yet...


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm not sure why a limited transmission is at all a surprise to anyone...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*

We've been speaking to *NEUSPEED* on a weekly basis about these kits and will be doing a press release on them as soon as they are available to ship.
Anyone in the Texas area wanting one of the first ones installed, give us a call. You can be the first "Texas Thunder Bunny!"


----------



## FosterLustley (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (zonehawk)*

i'm very excited for this. definitely saving up starting now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

how much torque and hp can a standard 6spd transmission handle in the mk5 jettas?


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*

were did you get your #

and the hell you cant upgrade a auto


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We've been speaking to *NEUSPEED* on a weekly basis about these kits and will be doing a press release on them as soon as they are available to ship.
Anyone in the Texas area wanting one of the first ones installed, give us a call. You can be the first "Texas Thunder Bunny!"









My only concern is I assume that this kit will void your factory warranty??


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_
My only concern is I assume that this kit will void your factory warranty??

thats a good assumption


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
thats a good assumption









but i think sometimes the company (neuspeed in this case) provides some sort of guarantee so if your engine blows up after installation they they take some responsibility.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_
but i think sometimes the company (neuspeed in this case) provides some sort of guarantee so if your engine blows up after installation they they take some responsibility.

Guess I may be waiting until my warranty is up for this mod


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We've been speaking to *NEUSPEED* on a weekly basis about these kits and will be doing a press release on them as soon as they are available to ship.
Anyone in the Texas area wanting one of the first ones installed, give us a call. You can be the first "Texas Thunder Bunny!"









this is very exciting. have they given you any quote on price?


----------



## karmatoburn (Aug 1, 2007)

keeping an eye on this one, as i'm looking to get through the winter before i start modding.


----------



## rahnjaz2003 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (karmatoburn)*

i wonder if it'll work w/ the dsg


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (rahnjaz2003)*

if you have a DSG, then you already have a turbo on your car


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

rabbits dont have dsg


----------



## l3vxlt (Aug 7, 2007)

ive been smiling from ear to ear since i read about the turbo!
2.5 with a turbo will be simply amazing, i cant wait to see the actual numbers, especially with the chipped rabbits..
any guesses on how much hp the turbo will add? i know it said 100-300hp but thats a huge ballpark number..


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

didnt this kit not work?


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

correct, they had troubles w/ the kit and the 5 speed...said there was no hope initially for the kit w/ the auto...if memory serves me correct. Maybe they are getting it to work, but not long enough that they could actually sell the stupid thing.


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re:  (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_didnt this kit not work? 

Posted a little over a week ago.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We've been speaking to *NEUSPEED* on a weekly basis about these kits and will be doing a press release on them as soon as they are available to ship.
Anyone in the Texas area wanting one of the first ones installed, give us a call. You can be the first "Texas Thunder Bunny!"


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (zonehawk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zonehawk* »_
this is very exciting. have they given you any quote on price? 

No, pricing has not been discussed, but as soon as it's available, we will be putting out a Press Release on them here on the Vortex.


----------



## blacked2.5 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

ohhh, i would love to turn my rabbit into a thunderbunny!


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: (blacked2.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blacked2.5* »_ohhh, i would love to turn my rabbit into a thunderbunny!
I as well! I am curious how much these kits will set me back...


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

I wonder how much it costs to have an automatic transmission replaced by a manual















Poor me










_Modified by esp at 8:52 AM 8-26-2007_


----------



## DaVisionz (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_I wonder how much it costs to have an automatic transmission replaced by a manual















Poor me









_Modified by esp at 8:52 AM 8-26-2007_

I'm going to ask that same question when my warranty is up... I would love to turbo my rabbit, but if I'm going to have a turbo'd car, i would want it to be manual.


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

since its only giving gains of 250 hp an automatci would be fine with it?


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_I wonder how much it costs to have an automatic transmission replaced by a manual















_Modified by esp at 8:52 AM 8-26-2007_

better yet, how much is a DSG swap???


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (thug4life)*

I dont think the auto trans can handle a lot of torque, nor do I know where the actual limitation data lies


----------



## grandtheftfob (Aug 21, 2006)

yay neuspeed is only 45 min. away from my school.
maybe I'll swing down there and see what's up next time I'm down there.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (grandtheftfob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grandtheftfob* »_yay neuspeed is only 45 min. away from my school.
maybe I'll swing down there and see what's up next time I'm down there.


You should definitely make your way down there. Last time we were there, they had a prototype car there in the shop.


----------



## Bigvic27 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (zonehawk)*

Hi my name is Victor and i have a 2008 vw rabbit with 170 hp.
And i know you making a turbo kit for 2007 vw rabbit with 150hp.
Is that mean i gonna have 250hp because i have 20hp more or not.
And why 2008 have more power.....is because VW change or reprogram the ecu or is something else..tank you.


----------



## Bigvic27 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (zonehawk)*

also... is that turbo kit work in a automatic 6speed vw rabbit.tanks


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

nothing changed, other than a sensor setup.
the 05-07 were basicly under rated on power
as of yet there is no turbo kit being made by nuspeed , and none for a auto
you do not have the dsg in your car that is only in the gti


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (zonehawk)*

is the GIAC chip mentioned in the quote the one that is already out?
dang turbo 5 seems to be a reality. this was confirmed with MJM?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

Just spoke to _*NEUSPEED*_ about these kits a few days ago, and they are still in the process of being completed. As soon as they're ready to go and ready to ship out, MJM will be the first to announce it here on the Vortex to let you ladies know! Don't sleep.....


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

i havent slept since it was scheduled to come out (a year ago)
it is honestly getting pretty old now.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_i havent slept since it was scheduled to come out (a year ago)
it is honestly getting pretty old now.

yeah, its pretty pathetic. remember when that other company, VAG, was "releasing a turbo kit" like a year ago, haha.


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*

i dont think the autos in our cars can handle that amount of power but who cares about the dsg go with an audi trans. they can handle more power plus youll probably be way faster. i think the lowest powered audi is about 250 hp and thats either the audi tt or the audi s3.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

The TT, A3 and A4 base models all make use of the 2.0TFSI engine , which puts out 200 hp, not 250.


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (07bunny)*

thank god for my freakishly rare manual trans in my Rabbit


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (conejoZING!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conejoZING!* »_thank god for my freakishly rare manual trans in my Rabbit









rare?


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Why don't they supercharge the enigne like the 2.0L? that would make good power and more then likely easier to install and make? I don't know just a thought.


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

I like to think I'm special and magical sometimes LOL








Plus, all I see are automatics in the ads in my newspaper.
Oh well, point is, an official _NEUSPEED_ Thunderbunny is radical. Yeah!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

who cares if we can't make owers the the same,


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (debo0726)*


_Quote, originally posted by *debo0726* »_Why don't they supercharge the enigne like the 2.0L? that would make good power and more then likely easier to install and make? I don't know just a thought.

Most likely because the MkV engine bay has a lot less empty space than its predecessors... I think SharonsJetta was attempting that project but couldn't find room for a blower (Eaton).


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (osteor10)*

I second that.
This thing is a big joke if only I would know how to tune my computer I would build that turbo kit in no time, chiping it is the real issue.
Well, whoever comes out first between neuspeed or C2/NGP will be the lucky one I guess.


----------



## Bigvic27 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

explain to me why automatic gear can't handle 230hp and more... i want somebody explain correctly why....and i dont want bull****...true answers.tank you


----------



## DaVisionz (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (Bigvic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigvic27* »_explain to me why automatic gear can't handle 230hp and more... i want somebody explain correctly why....and i dont want bull****...true answers.tank you

It's not an issue of handling HP... it's an issue of handling Torque. 
The max torque the tiptronic can handle I think is ~220 ft lbs... 
there's a non-bull**** answer... now calm down.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

yea, but how do we know that. Whonhas blown up there auto makeing that much?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_yea, but how do we know that. Whonhas blown up there auto makeing that much?

VAG Motorsports dumped the auto tranny for a manual for that exact reason...it couldnt handle the power the car was making.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

So were is that car? Were are the vag parts that make that kind of power


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

Forget about the Neuspeed kit. There are bigger and better things to come. Like the C2 Motorsports stg 1 kit for the 2.5 to be released January 08, 221whp/237wtq on 9-10psi







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vr_vento95 at 10:01 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

even if this kit was reliable/cheap and made good power i still wouldnt buy it.
From what i have seen they have very little respect for their customers. (tell us about the kit and then delay after delay and barely give us any info with all of us asking questions)


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_even if this kit was reliable/cheap and made good power i still wouldnt buy it.
From what i have seen they have very little respect for their customers. (tell us about the kit and then delay after delay and barely give us any info with all of us asking questions)


I totally disagree, and know plenty of people lined up to buy this kit. The power is very linear and usable, it pulls hard to redline and never looses traction. C2 is a very good, very reputible company and has been for quite some time. Also if you just talk to them they are more than happy to answer any questions about the kit and are just awesome guys . It takes alot of R&D and testing ect.. to put out a realiable turbo kit. Also I have spoken with Chris and Jeff about the kit and rode in the white stg 1 car. They are professionals and know exactly what they're doing. So much respect for C2, keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_So were is that car? Were are the vag parts that make that kind of power

the tranny is probably junked out somewhere...what the heck does it matter where it is? they built a turbo kit, had huge problems with the auto tranny and swapped it out for a manual. what more do you want to know? im not making it up. its a fact. either way, they never got the car running because unitronic couldnt tune it.


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
I totally disagree....


i agree with you, i was talking about neuspeed's kit.
c2 has done a good job at informing us and hopefully keeping this kit on time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (osteor10)*








too funny. sorry about the confusion


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (Bigvic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigvic27* »_explain to me why automatic gear can't handle 230hp and more... i want somebody explain correctly why....and i dont want bull****...true answers.tank you

Why not just give it a try on your own car and find out for sure?


----------



## Bigvic27 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (DaVisionz)*

When i said bull**** is because sometimes have people who like to talk for nothing......but you said max power is 220 torque.....look im looking for the same power of the gti.... if someone have advise to gain that power i would like to ear. I want 200 hp and 200 torque that sit nothing else.tanks


----------



## Bigvic27 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Slipstream)*

because i dont want blow up my car.. i have payments to do for 5 years..i want something sure.but what im looking for is 200hp and 200torque for my 2008 rabbit.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_i havent slept since it was scheduled to come out (a year ago)
it is honestly getting pretty old now.

I remember that. hahaha
There were a few companies that were working on a turbo kit for the 2.5 and have gone under the radar. Neuspeed, ABD, and Vag have all said they were working on turbos a LONG time ago but have failed to deliver. C2 is the closest to releasing a turbo kit and if im not mistaken there was a guy who was developing his own turbo kit for our cars.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Bigvic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigvic27* »_I want 200 hp and 200 torque that sit nothing else.tanks

If thats what you want, get intake header and exhaust for now. When cams are released in the future, pick them up with the matching GIAC chip and you will be right around there. (Assuming not at the wheels)


----------



## Bigvic27 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (zonehawk)*

hi....volvo c30 t5 use a turbo who gives 220hp and 236torque i want to know if neuspeed gonna use the same turbo for the vw rabbit.
And to know if they gonna make a low power turbo kit for a automatic vw rabbit because im looking for gain power but dont want to blow my engine because in the forum, people said the autos 6speed....can't handle so much power.Is true..?And also if is true...is possible to change the trans...for a strong one.Or have the same turbo kit with less power.tanks


----------



## Bigvic27 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

tanks for the advise....and i know already they making a air intake, headers, ecu and exhaust system who gives 150hp/wheels and 163torque/wheels for vw rabbit 2007 but is expensive if i buy everything..... thats why im waiting for the turbo kit maybe they gonna cost me less.But i would like to have this turbo kit with less power for rabbit autoS.If is realy true the autoS can't handle so mush power.....


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

all those items will cost you less than a turbo kit....you're looking in the area of 3,000+ to turbo a new vw.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

If you want the power of a gti and nothing more.. why dont you just buy a gti? I'm not trying to be a smart-*** or anything but if thats all you want, then get one, or drop in a 2.0T.
P.S. i know this is the internet and everything but your grammar and spelling make is hard to understand what you're saying sometimes.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Bigvic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigvic27* »_tanks for the advise....and i know already they making a air intake, headers, ecu and exhaust system who gives 150hp/wheels and 163torque/wheels for vw rabbit 2007 but is expensive if i buy everything


you are very uneducated on this matter...allow me to enlighten you.
First of all, it will only cost about $1500 for intake exhaust and chip. The turbo kit from C2 will be near $5000 installed I am imagining with the price being around $3500 plus labor. So yeah, its about $3500 cheaper to go the NA modded route.
Second...it makes a lot more than 150whp and 163wtq. Its a bit over 160whp and 180wtq after intake chip and exhaust.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
the tranny is probably junked out somewhere...what the heck does it matter where it is? they built a turbo kit, had huge problems with the auto tranny and swapped it out for a manual. what more do you want to know? im not making it up. its a fact. either way, they never got the car running because unitronic couldnt tune it.


Therr, you said it your self they never got it working!
So untill we have a woking turbo kit for sale shut the **** up


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_

Therr, you said it your self they never got it working!
So untill we have a woking turbo kit for sale shut the **** up

Wow, you need to relax man. I came on here and provided you with an answer to your question. Dont disrespect me like that. Its uncalled for. You come on here acting like a tough know-it-all when you have only been on this site for a few months. Have some respect to people how actually contribute worthwhile information on these boards grasshopper (and you are 23? wow, pathetic, I expected you to be 16 considering your grammar, spelling, and spaz attacks on the keyboard, haha).
They never got the car running perfectly with the manual transmission due to unitronic never being able to properly tune the car.That has NOTHING to do with the transmission. It ran for sure, and could handle the power, it just never got tuned (ECU) properly
* They did however have the kit installed with the automatic and then swapped it out BECAUSE IT COULDNT HANDLE IT!!! * 
There, can you comprehend that? It cant be any simpler. What more could I possibly say about the situation? Stop spazzing out and read what I have to say before spouting off cursing me. Its not my fault you cant read the facts clearly presented before you!
Plain and simple, dont be pissed at me because the auto couldnt handle the power it was making. Sucks to be you with your slushbox.










_Modified by travis3265 at 6:47 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

damn bud, sorry that my spelling corrector is off on my phone
And just to be clear I have a 5 speed.
again I say if they didn't have it tuned/tuning properly how cold they say thats all it could handle.
Instead you keep posting it won't work, they gave up.
, 
the only thing I'm trying to do find out what went wrong, what parts broke or was it that it keep slipping. if it was slipping then all it needs is a better clutch pack or converter
Yes I am 23 but with engineering degree so what do you have.


_Modified by rangerbrown at 11:06 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Cheer up guys, this isn't a contest of who is smarter.
However, any person with an engineering degree should realize the importance of proper spelling and grammar in any form of communication. 
All matters aside; will the turbo kit require its own software tuning, or will GIAC/stock programming work?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (granth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *granth* »_All matters aside; will the turbo kit require its own software tuning, or will GIAC/stock programming work?

Any sort of a turbo system will require its own software, thats the hardest part of the kit. The hardware is fairly easy.


----------



## Bigvic27 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

anyway...if is not working because you say so...do you think they gonna make a supercharger for the rabbit for autos......if yes nice, if not why? tanks


----------



## Bigvic27 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

yeah...i know but i already bought a vw rabbit 2.5 2008.... but for me is to expensive to pay per mouth with the assurance a Gti than a rabbit... the difference is a lot.Thats why is better for me to tuned a little bit the car to gain the same power.And i know now my car can't handle the turbo because is a autoS but im not mad because i choose the auto 6speed im realy happy to have choose the autos because is come with 6speed S and is not making noise when i change the speed like the manual for me is like cheap to ear noises.Anyway....i gonna wait for a supercharger or something else if is possible to make for a autoS.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_
, 
the only thing I'm trying to do find out what went wrong, what parts broke or was it that it keep slipping. if it was slipping then all it needs is a better clutch pack or converter


you still didnt read what i said! it worked perfectly fine with the manual installed! they just didnt get the ecu tuned properly. thats why the car doesnt really "exist".
when it had the auto, however, it wasnt capable of handling the power, so it swapped for a manual.
Here is a step by step.
1. VAG makes turbo kit
2. Auto cant handle it, swapped for manual
3. Manual tranny handles the power perfectly fine
4. Unitronic cant tune the ECU properly
5. Kit never makes it to production


----------



## Bigvic27 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

but the 160whp and 180wtq is from the vw rabbit 2007 with (150 hp) or 2008 with (170hp).And how mush that gives in real power....around of? hp and torque.tanks


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bigvic27)*












_Modified by david8814 at 12:00 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*

to clarify some info, the auto transmissions have a TORQUE CAPACITY OF 229 ft-lbs, the DSG tranny has a TORQUE CAPACITY of 258 ft-lbs. The manuals arent listed but based on clutch info are around 220 ft-lbs. These numbers are easily upgraded for manuals by going to a higher capacity clutch friction plate. Remeber that for manuals the friction plates are external to the transmission and in the autos the clutches are integral with the transmission. 
The auto trannys are set in their capacities based on the internal clutch plates and can't be upgraded (yet??)
this info is out of vw tech manuals so don't kill the messenger! I didn't make it up


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Ranger, the grammer and spelling was toward bigvic not you, i can read and understand your posts perfectly fine. 
But back OT, C2 probably has better answers and more explanations as to why an automatic won;t be able to handle the power reliably.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
you still didnt read what i said! it worked perfectly fine with the manual installed! they just didnt get the ecu tuned properly. thats why the car doesnt really "exist".
when it had the auto, however, it wasnt capable of handling the power, so it swapped for a manual.
Here is a step by step.
1. VAG makes turbo kit
..................................
.....................................
4. Unitronic cant tune the ECU properly
.....................................................

Not exactly true sir. Do to some circumstances between Unitronic and VAG the tuning and project has been put on hold. There's no doubt we can tune the car with great results


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not exactly true sir. Do to some circumstances between Unitronic and VAG the tuning and project has been put on hold. There's no doubt we can tune the car with great results









hmm, well...thats what was told to all of us the last time that thread was updated. you guys couldnt tune it. dont shoot the messenger...just putting out there what was relayed to us (that you couldnt tune the car). sorry, im not ragging on you, just letting you know what we were told.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

No probs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigvic27 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

sorry...i'm from quebec and i'm not good with my english and i try my best to write well.


----------



## Caruser4 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (zonehawk)*

Does anybody know around what time this turbo is gonna come out? I was actually thinking about getting rid of my car because I didn't think Neuspeed was gonna make a turbo. I'm happy now


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (Caruser4)*

Your better off with C2 Motorsports Turbo kit it's Available now.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (gonyofam3)*

yeah... for a ridiculous amount of money...


----------



## 91driver (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (MKVJET08)*

Any updates on this?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (91driver)*

Ahhh zombie thread!!!!!11!


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (91driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91driver* »_Any updates on this?

no instead of asking here y dont you e-mail them and ask


----------



## 91driver (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_
no instead of asking here y dont you e-mail them and ask

Okay. Maybe I did, that dosn't mean other people didn't forget about this thread and know more about the topic since its last post. 
Congrats, you've earned yet another person disliking you in this thread. To bad your "engineering degree" can't help yopu with common sense and manners.
Dumbassmozart, loved your youtube video for the intake. I listen to it often.


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (91driver)*

I think this kit is no more...


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (91driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91driver* »_
Okay. Maybe I did, that dosn't mean other people didn't forget about this thread and know more about the topic since its last post. 
Congrats, you've earned yet another person disliking you in this thread. To bad your "engineering degree" can't help yopu with common sense and manners.
Dumbassmozart, loved your youtube video for the intake. I listen to it often.

what do you expect guy, he's in the navy


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

and?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Turbo Kit. (91driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91driver* »_
Dumbassmozart, loved your youtube video for the intake. I listen to it often.

Ah thanks. I stuck my camera to my dash with masking tape (which failed as you can see in the first part) but I think it still worked out. That intake sounds beastly even without an exhaust.


----------



## dreambunnee (Aug 31, 2008)

i sent an email or 3 to neuspeed about this kit more than a week ago and they didnt even dignify me with a response. doubt this is gonna happen. others should try to find info.


----------



## 91driver (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (dreambunnee)*

I never got a response either. My 2.5 got traded in for a 2.0t GLI today anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (91driver)*

check out the the Eurojet turbo kit, from the looks of things it is superior to every other turbo kit out their
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3991349


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (91driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91driver* »_I never got a response either. My 2.5 got traded in for a 2.0t GLI today anyway.

Downgraded...lol 
just joking


----------

